# Java kann nicht installiert werden.



## MrWesterland (4. Feb 2011)

HI, 
ich habe ein Problem mit der Java-Installation da wenn ich die Installation starte nach kurzer Zeit sich ein Fenster öffnet mit der Meldung:

Java-Setup

Zugriff auf die Netzwerkadresse %APPDATA%\ war nicht möglich.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn jamand eine Idee hat wie man die Installation drotzdem durchführen kann,
wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## MrWesterland (5. Feb 2011)

Weiß denn neimand eine Lösung zu meinem Problem ich brauche Java so schnell wie möglich.

Es wäre super wenn ich eine schnelle Antwort bekommen könnte!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Haave (5. Feb 2011)

Wahrscheinlich weiß niemand eine Antwort, weil du zu wenige Informationen angibst.

- Was ist das verwendete Betriebssystem? Desktop oder mobil?
- Welche Java-Version versuchst du zu installieren? JRE oder JDK?
- Wo hast du Java heruntergeladen und wie genau (Schritt für Schritt erklären) versuchst du es zu installieren?
- Hast du bestimmte Einschränkungen, d.h., ist das dein Computer / Mobiltelefon und hast du die Rechte, da etwas zu installieren, oder was ist das für ein System?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2011)

@MrWesterland
hey, wenn ich Text wie 'Hilfe!!!!!' aus dem Titel entferne, dann sollst du den nicht wieder reinschreiben..

dein Thema ist auch so klar gestellt (von nötigen Nachfragen abgesehen), 
blahblah drumherum hilft nicht, Dringlichkeitsstufen gibts auch keine,
Erinnerungspost kann natürlich Wirkung haben, dagegen sage ich nix

edit:
'Zugriff auf die Netzwerkadresse %APPDATA%\ war nicht möglich.'
kann man übrigens in Suchmaschinen eintippen,
scheint ein allgemeines Windows-Problem zu sein, unabhängig davon, welches Programm du aktuell installieren willst
-> Betriebssystem neuinstallieren, oder die Suchergenisse lesen, oder evtl. in Windows-Foren neu fragen


----------



## MrWesterland (5. Feb 2011)

Ich versuche es auf meinem Laptop (Windows Vista) zu installieren die Java-Version ist JRE.
Die Java-Version habe ich direkt bei java.com heruntergeladen.
Also weiß ich nicht wo das Problem legen kann, da es mein Laptop ist habe ich auch keinerlei Einschränkungen. 

Und danke für die Info, dass ich mehr Infos geben soll


----------



## frapo (5. Feb 2011)

So wie es aussieht hat das nichts mit Java zu tun. Ist eher eine Windows Angelegenheit.

Gib die Fehlermeldung mal in einer Suchmaschine ein, dann bekommst Du einen Haufen Hinweise, z.B: 
Zugrif auf die Netzwerkadresse %AppData% war nicht möglich__

Grüße
frapo


----------



## MrWesterland (6. Feb 2011)

HEY,

Danke für die Hinweise nachdem ich es in die Suchmaschine eingegeben habe, habe ich schnell was gefunden was mir geholfen hat.
( Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können) aber trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## lobo (24. Nov 2012)

danke hat wunderbar geholfen


----------



## Jango (24. Nov 2012)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> - Welche Java-Version versuchst du zu installieren? JRE oder JDK?



Hä?
Versionen sind 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5, 1.6, 1.7...


----------

